# D5100 or D7000? Wide-Angle lens?



## SunnyHours (Apr 5, 2011)

As some of you might know. I had settled on buying the D7000 for it's low-light capabilities, front command dial, bracketing, viewfinder, sealed body and motor drive over my D40. However my main focus (no pun intended )  was low-light performance.
Now I'm not so sure the D7000 is the best option. I'm looking for a Wide-angle zoom lens (perhaps a cheaper alternative to the 24-70 2.8 would be perfect) and I will also be buying a 35 or 50mm fast lens.
What would you choose? A D5100 with a good, fast Wide-angle zoom or just the D7000 with the fast prime?
My budget is around 2000$
Thanks for your help!


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 5, 2011)

With the D5100 just announced yesterday, I doubt you'll find too many who have hand-on experience with it.  Details & reviews will be scarce for a while as well.


----------



## sierramister (Apr 5, 2011)

I had the D5000 and upgraded to the D7000.  I can't help but think that the D5100 has like 10 less controls on it, and they are nowhere near the left thumb area.  The D5100 is for video, I couldn't imagine trying to use those controls for photography.


----------



## ghache (Apr 5, 2011)

I would deffinetly get the D7000 and some prime. take a look at the Sigma 50mm f/1.4 EX DG HSM


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Apr 5, 2011)

a cheaper alternative to the 24-70 2.8 would be the 35-70 2.8.  It was a staple in nikons lineup for around 30 years and discontinued in 2006 so you cant find any new ones.  A used one in good condition will run around 500 and you can find them cheaper yet if you search around. although I wouldn't really consider it (or the 24-70) a wide angle.  If your looking for a good wide angle that won't break the bank take a look at the tokina 12-24 f4.


----------



## SunnyHours (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm basically looking for a good all-arounder...
Here's what I'm looking at right now
Sigma 18-50mm f2.8-4.5 DC OS HSM
vs
Tamron SP AF17-50mm f2.8 XR Di II LD

Sigma 50mm f1.4 EX DG HSM
vs
Nikkor 50mm f1.4G AF-S
Which of the 2 group would you rather have as your everyday lens?


----------



## KmH (Apr 5, 2011)

The D5100 has a lower quality AA filter than the D7000 has.

Not only does the D7000 have better high ISO performance, it will also have better image quality than the D5100.

Interestingly you failed to mention two of the D7000's most important features, it's Multi-CAM 4800 DX, 39 focus point (9 cross-type) auto focus module, and it's new 2016 pixel, 3D, RGB metering sensor.

The D5100 is still using the 420 pixel RGB metering sensor, and the Multi-CAM 1000, 11 focus point (1 cross-type point) auto focus module.


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Apr 5, 2011)

You can't go wrong with the nikon 50mm.  Some photographers don't take that lens off their camera.
as far as the zooms, i don't have experience with either of those, but with the tamron having a fixed aperture seems the better choice


----------



## SunnyHours (Apr 5, 2011)

KmH said:


> Interestingly you failed to mention two of the  D7000's most important features, it's Multi-CAM 4800 DX, 39 focus point  (9 cross-type) auto focus module, and it's new 2016 pixel, 3D, RGB  metering sensor.
> 
> The D5100 is still using the 420 pixel RGB  metering sensor, and the Multi-CAM 1000, 11 focus point (1 cross-type  point) auto focus module.


 Actually, I'm aware of this but it isn't a "necessity". I know that the  D7000 will be superior in Focusing speed, tracking, color balance and  exposure. But after looking at some review with picture comparison  between D7000 and D5100 I didn't see all that big of a difference in  IQ...
Are you sure the D7000 has a visible IQ difference?


----------



## blackxthink (Apr 5, 2011)

d7000 + tokina 11-16mm 2.8  for extra wide

Depends on how much money you wanna spend.

The better gear you get at start , it will take longer for you to upgrade it.

I'd still get d7000 over d5100   Only because it's a higher end camera.

But if you have a really restricted budget , id get d5100 + cheaper lens


----------



## djacobox372 (Apr 5, 2011)

The tamron 17-50mm f2.8 is a popular choice, and only cost around $325 used.  It's a DX lens which makes it a lot smaller and lighter then the nikon 24-70mm, but the IQ is nearly as good.

There's also the sigma 24-70mm f2.8, which is a full frame lens--pretty hefty on your DX camera.  It sells for around $400 used.

As for the D5100 vs. the D7000, the only thing they share in common is a sensor, and I'm almost certain that people will find that nikon has crippled the iso performance by about 1/2 stop to ensure the D7000 keeps it's edge--similar to how the D80 was slightly worse then the D200 for no apparent reason other then market positioning.

 The D700 cost only around $400 more, and has a metal body, an af motor, non-cpu lens compatibility, and tons more.


----------



## KmH (Apr 6, 2011)

SunnyHours said:


> Are you sure the D7000 has a visible IQ difference?


Yes. It's a matter of knowing what to look for.


----------



## Gandalfsson (Apr 14, 2011)

I have to agree with KmH after what I have seen.

I have the D7000 (and the D700 and D40 IR), and was looking for the 5100 as more pocketable as an extra camera  - and still looking, not finally decided  - but the IQ from the D7000 is better - as well as iso 100 as up to iso 1600 - have not seen it higher, but the trend is there.

But of course: The D7000 is more expensive, so you get what you pay for, 

...but I like the screen and it looks like the video is very good in the 5100, but that is not my interest = photographing.


----------



## SunnyHours (Apr 21, 2011)

Alright, after careful and lengthy considerations I still can't make up my mind...
Here's the 2 setups I've been contemplating:

Nikon D7000
Nikkor DX 35mm 1.8G
Nikon SB-600
Sandisk Extreme III 8GB
Crumpler 5 Million $ Home

OR

Nikon D5100
~<700$ Lens
Nikon SB-600
Sandisk Extreme III 8GB
Crumpler 5 Million $ Home

Here's the lenses I'm looking at buying <700$
Nikkor AF-S 28-70mm f2.8D IF (used)
Tamron 17-50mm f2.8 (new)
Nikkor 24-85mm f2.8-4.0D IF (used)
Any other fast wide-angle/short telephoto I'm missing?
Obviously the perfect choice would be a 24-70mm f2.8...unaffordable...

So what would you choose between the 2?
I really need a new body or otherwise I would of went straight to the 24-70mm...
Thanks, you guys have been really useful! In 3 weeks I'll be a changed Photographer


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 21, 2011)

I'd do a D5100, 35DX, and 18-105 or 16-85VR methinks.


----------



## SunnyHours (Apr 21, 2011)

Thing is I'd like a do-it-all lens... so it's either I get that fast do-it-all lens with the D5100 or I get a quick prime lens and a D7000...


----------



## Bram (Apr 22, 2011)

Alright you're looking at two completely different cameras, as stated before the D5100 is primarily for video. If that's what you're looking for go nuts. I would personally go for the option of the D7000 and a fast prime or maybe a cheap telephoto (55-200mm VR = $200 or less) and then a cheaper prime, (50mm f/1.8 = $100) There you have your setup, basic setup for around $1600.

Now for an all arounder, I would go for a the 17-55 f/2.8. With the extra cash you got, or maybe leave out the telephoto lens and spend that $200 with the extra cash to grab the 17-55mm. All around the D7000 is the higher end camera, therefore the better choice. Also you won't upgrade from this camera for a very very very long time. Hope this helps out a little.


----------

